# How strength training has changed me in a few years



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok so I posted this in my journal, but nobdy reads that so im putting it here aswell, as its not really boydbuilding, but more how strength training has changed me... Pretty much turning me from a boy into a man in a few years :laugh:

Found some old photos of me tonight and OMG i cant believe how skinny I was, I havent even been training that long, but heres some pictures of me back in 2005 - 2006 and some photos taken a few months back. Im not the biggest, strongest and defo not the leanest guy out there, but I think ive packed on some serious size










My "arms" if you can call them that, are like pencils :lol:
























Ive got a'way to go yet before im happy, and it might never happen, but I think since I started ive also come along way... Ive never in my life followed a diet either, maybe If I took things serious illd make some major progress :whistling:

Anyway, thanks for wasting your time :tongue:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol @ picture 1 

whats your age then and now m8

and good progress too 

i too was a scrawny runt 2 years ago now im a tad bigger


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I was about 16 or 17 in picture one, my right arm I just cant believe it, how skinny it is lol

Im 22 now, but people allways seem to think im about 30


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i did think you were around 30 .

and yeah your arm looks about 7 inches lol

bigger now though .

also vast improvement too well done


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lookin really good in picture 2 mate and thats a good DL in your vid. You'll probably never be happy but at the same time, never give up trying to be happy.

And yeah, you look 30 mate!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

well done big lad


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

Thats a massive change mate, good work, any cycles or still natty?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

oj0 said:


> Lookin really good in picture 2 mate and thats a good DL in your vid. You'll probably never be happy but at the same time, never give up trying to be happy.
> 
> And yeah, you look 30 mate!


haha, so strength training has aged me aswell.

Apparently I look younger without the beard, well thats what stops me crying myself to sleep at night.

Guess Ill just have to get on the growth for its anti-aging propertys


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

what's up with that fat naked guy behind you in the deadlift video .. ? lol good lift


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

bry1979 said:


> Thats a massive change mate, good work, any cycles or still natty?


One cycle, 4 week dbol, 10 week test, due to been an idiot I didnt keep my gains too well though

Wanting to do more cycle, mostly just orals and short cycles with fast esters


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cracking change lad, pretty inspiration, but shave that crap around the face


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Good **** mate, Massive difference. I did something similar last year. I found some pics of myself looking tiiiiiiny then recreated them after a good year of training.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

GMme said:


> Good **** mate, Massive difference. I did something similar last year. I found some pics of myself looking tiiiiiiny then recreated them after a good year of training.
> View attachment 57374


Everytime you look in the mirror i bet you still see picture number 1 thought dont you? Or is that just me 

haha, I dont think ill ever be big enough


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

barsnack said:


> cracking change lad, pretty inspiration, but shave that crap around the face


I have lately, im clean shaven, beard in that pic I can grow in about 2-3 weeks, I shave in the morning ive got a 5 oclock shadow by night time, I hate shaving.

Up untill reccently I had been growing my beard since christmas wish I had a picture because It was stupidly long and thick


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


>


At the very least, you've steered clear of an inevitable asbo...

Great progress and still so young. You looking to compete in powerlifting?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Aggression said:


> At the very least, you've steered clear of an inevitable asbo...
> 
> Great progress and still so young. You looking to compete in powerlifting?


I would like to yeah, got two guys I train with who compete and one sometimes trains with Andy Bolton so I just basically take there advice, the others lifting in July in the BPC i think (hes the guy behind me in the deadlift video)

I also want to look like Lee Preist, but we cant have everything


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


>












Lol snap we had the same dress sense :laugh:


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Everytime you look in the mirror i bet you still see picture number 1 thought dont you? Or is that just me
> 
> haha, I dont think ill ever be big enough


got it in one mate.. sucks doesn't it.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

As an outsider looking in, I can see a massive difference, but because you see it every day and its a slow and gradual process you dont actually realise how much lifting some weight a drinking some dirty powder has changed you in a failry short space of time.

I couldnt believe the old photo of me and just how skinny I was in it, wish I had more pictures, and im defo going to start taking more so I can compare how much progress ive made.

Allthough I am into powerlifting, doesnt mean I dont want to look like a big lump


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> As an outsider looking in, I can see a massive difference, but because you see it every day and its a slow and gradual process you dont actually realise how much lifting some weight a drinking some dirty powder has changed you in a failry short space of time.
> 
> I couldnt believe the old photo of me and just how skinny I was in it, wish I had more pictures, and im defo going to start taking more so I can compare how much progress ive made.
> 
> ...


Yeah unless you are planning to compete for a career then i wouldn't recommend being one of them fat powerlifters

Too often you see people big at 30% bf and they say "im a powerlifter so its ok" lol lazy powerlifters


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Yeah unless you are planning to compete for a career then i wouldn't recommend being one of them fat powerlifters
> 
> Too often you see people big at 30% bf and they say "im a powerlifter so its ok" lol lazy powerlifters


Im actually 31% according to the NHS bmi calculator, my medical file im listed as "Clinnically obese" 

I shift a fair bit of weight though for a fatty.

I also do cardio


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow some transformation, very impressive and like a different person between the pics!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Im actually 31% according to the NHS bmi calculator, my medical file im listed as "Clinnically obese"
> 
> I shift a fair bit of weight though for a fatty.
> 
> I also do cardio


31 on the BMI is different to bf%... if you used a proper machine or callipers you'd be no way near that imo

A true reading of 31% body fat would have you looking very chubby at the least


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Raptor said:


> 31 on the BMI is different to bf%... if you used a proper machine or callipers you'd be no way near that imo
> 
> A true reading of 31% body fat would have you looking very chubby at the least


Illd say I'm 20-25% to be fair


----------



## the_almighty (Oct 10, 2009)

I love seeing transformation like these motivates me good on yah mate


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Im actually 31% according to the NHS bmi calculator, my medical file im listed as "Clinnically obese"
> 
> I shift a fair bit of weight though for a fatty.
> 
> I also do cardio


Mark my man - you loog good and you clearly have the strength ad ultimately thats what you are after. Good work.

As for the NHS they can suck my ****. I am down as Obese... I will take a picture right now and I bet noone will say I am obese.

Keep hitting it mate.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

great change mate! mine is slighty different went from a fatty, to what i am today which in my eyes is still a fatty. lol


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers for all the positive feedback, was expect more slagging to be fair like "Your just a fat **** now" 

I need some gear asap I want to get even bigger

Best thing is, ive gotten to this size basically following these simple guide lines.

*Eat what you want, when you want (this some times means lots of crap or maybe 1 or 2 meals a day, protein consumption some days has been like 50-100g) Ive never looked into my marcos, counted a calorie, worried if itll make me fat etc Ive also done GOMAD before, it rocked.

*Routine wise, the ONLY routines ive followed are, stronglifts 5x5 (and I didnt add anything to it) this routine is where alot of my strength came from it got my squat from 80kg 5x5 - 200kg x 3... there was a little aas in there aswell but the routine is still solid  , the other is Wendlers BBB 5/3/1 and again, didnt do much else in terms of assitance, and now I just follow the lead mostly of guys bigger than me... What Im saying is, squats deadlifts, OHP and bench work... I have never done an "arms" sessions untill reccently, very reccently, most days, all I do is go in, do my main lift (one of the big 3) and go home specially on squat and deadlift days as i usually to worn out to do much more.

Also a type 2 diabetic, I dont know if that effects anything? but oh well


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Im actually 31% according to the NHS bmi calculator, my medical file im listed as "Clinnically obese"
> 
> I shift a fair bit of weight though for a fatty.
> 
> I also do cardio


i think just about everyone on here will be classed as obese on the stupid nhs bmi scale, it takes nothing into consideration, my wifes a nurse and she was saying the only time its accurate is when it is used to measure anorexic peoples bmi.


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

do you have a phone number or email address i can contact you on MarkFranco? im interested in meeting up sometime and doing semi nude wrestling with you and also watching you pose. thanks.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Cheers for all the positive feedback, was expect more slagging to be fair like "Your just a fat **** now"
> 
> I need some gear asap I want to get even bigger
> 
> ...


The bit in bold is what appeals to me most of all :lol:

I really, really struggle with following a strict diet although I'm trying to lean out as opposed to bulk. I was doing 3x5 for a bit earlier this year and think that moving back to that style of training would be better for me to maintain strength whilst trying to lose fat.

I got nosebleeds when I first joined here just looking for bits of info and there are dozens of contradictory views on every little aspect of training. The more I read the more I'm coming round to thinking like yourself and the best way is to just do what works for you and not worry about 'what you should do'.

Juice or no juice that's a long way you've come in a few years between those pics and it def gives an insight into what's possible with hard work and plenty of eating!


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> do you have a phone number or email address i can contact you on MarkFranco? im interested in meeting up sometime and doing semi nude wrestling with you and also watching you pose. thanks.


unnecessary.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

DillonnR said:


> unnecessary.


I giggled


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> The bit in bold is what appeals to me most of all :lol:
> 
> I really, really struggle with following a strict diet although I'm trying to lean out as opposed to bulk. I was doing 3x5 for a bit earlier this year and think that moving back to that style of training would be better for me to maintain strength whilst trying to lose fat.
> 
> ...


There is no way I have the the ability to follow a diet.

It must cost loads to eat like that never mind prepare it all and not go off the rails and smash your face into a big pack of haribo via a KFC on the way back from burger king 4 hours after you just had an all you can eat chinese.

Speaking of which, im off to get a Chicken legend meal from McDonalds tonight and an all you can eat chinese tomorrow


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Im actually 31% according to the NHS bmi calculator, my medical file im listed as "Clinnically obese"
> 
> I shift a fair bit of weight though for a fatty.
> 
> I also do cardio


Don't mix up BMI and bodyfat%.

BMI is just your weight divided by your height(or something like that) it has nothing to do with body composition. You could have a BMI of 40 and be only 10% bodyfat.

BTW well done on your progress, that is a fantastic transformation.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

flapjack said:


> Don't mix up BMI and bodyfat%.
> 
> BMI is just your weight divided by your height(or something like that) it has nothing to do with body composition. You could have a BMI of 40 and be only 10% bodyfat.
> 
> BTW well done on your progress, that is a fantastic transformation.


Cheers, I assumed BMI was same as bf%

And thank you to every one else who left positive feedback, thats quite cool of you all, would give reps but im far to lazy.

And for those who said its slightly inspirational to see, damn, I guess if my fat ass inspires you I must be doing something right


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Cheers, I assumed BMI was same as bf%
> 
> And thank you to every one else who left positive feedback, thats quite cool of you all, would give reps but im far to lazy.
> 
> And for those who said its slightly inspirational to see, damn, I guess if my fat ass inspires you I must be doing something right


better get the reps out you lazy fuker or the old red line will appear lol


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Good gains bro, dam i miss powerlifting now. Defo the beard making u look 30, I get the same if i grown mine and a lot of bl00dy itchyness LOL


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Good gains bro, dam i miss powerlifting now. Defo the beard making u look 30, I get the same if i grown mine and a lot of bl00dy itchyness LOL


I love my beard, i shaved it off few weeks back because I had been growing it since Christmas this time round, got stupidly thick and long every one called me upside down face because I shave my head and I just looked like a mess 

I feel its like apart of who i am lol as sad as that sounds.

Past few weeks my way of training style has changed slightly, possible to say its more "bodybuilding" than strength wise, lots of high reps (more than 5 is high for me  )


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great stuff Marco and wicked transformation!

I'm also in the camp of eat what you want within reason and only change that if you're not putting on weight or putting on too much fat...Different if youre wanting to be like sub 8% fat or something but if you're looking to be in the 10-15% fat range and put on decent muscle I think doing whatya doing is the best way without too much stress/hassel!


----------



## Cedrick (May 9, 2011)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for sharing your pictures and progress with everyone.

Yes when anyone build muscles people think of them over age and when skinny people underestimate them 

I like the tattoo on your arm beard is making you looking 30


----------

